# Engine noise



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a 1995 Sentra with 160K miles I bought it as a salvage car and rebuilt the engine at 20K miles, due to a bent piston rod. I just gave the car to my daughter. After fixing a leak in the exhaust, I noticed the engine was making noise. I thought it was the water pump so I replaced it. The noise is still there. I cannot tell where this noise is coming from. It is not a banging or grinding noise it just sounds like louder than normal engine noise. I know it is impossible to diagnose it with out hearing it but I am just looking for suggestions on where I should start. Thanks 
Oh yeah I did replace the alternator with one from the bone yard.
I now know I should have disconnected the belts before I replaced the water pump and alternator to see if they were the source of the noise.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

jrc2905 said:


> I have a 1995 Sentra with 160K miles I bought it as a salvage car and rebuilt the engine at 20K miles, due to a bent piston rod. I just gave the car to my daughter. After fixing a leak in the exhaust, I noticed the engine was making noise. I thought it was the water pump so I replaced it. The noise is still there. I cannot tell where this noise is coming from. It is not a banging or grinding noise it just sounds like louder than normal engine noise. I know it is impossible to diagnose it with out hearing it but I am just looking for suggestions on where I should start. Thanks
> Oh yeah I did replace the alternator with one from the bone yard.
> I now know I should have disconnected the belts before I replaced the water pump and alternator to see if they were the source of the noise.


What kind of noise? General area?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

GA16's are really loud, they chatter away like no one's listening. dont worry about it, i used to worry about my girlfriends and i went crazy.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Noisy Engine...*

Yep, they sound like a really loud watch. Like if I was 1mm tall and next to a watch it would sound like my engine... At least all that clickity-klack etc...
Prob. just valves and injectors and cams etc.... As long as it has rhythm it's OK. 
Hey, my JWT flywheel is noisy when the clutch is out (in neutral) is this just turbulence from all the holes in it (weight reduction) or what?
Anyone have a noisy JWT flywheel? (in neutral, like when I start the car) seems to improve as it warms up? My original flywheel didn't seem to do this, anyway, just a thought.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

DanTheMan said:


> Yep, they sound like a really loud watch. Like if I was 1mm tall and next to a watch it would sound like my engine... At least all that clickity-klack etc...
> Prob. just valves and injectors and cams etc.... As long as it has rhythm it's OK.
> Hey, my JWT flywheel is noisy when the clutch is out (in neutral) is this just turbulence from all the holes in it (weight reduction) or what?
> Anyone have a noisy JWT flywheel? (in neutral, like when I start the car) seems to improve as it warms up? My original flywheel didn't seem to do this, anyway, just a thought.


When I got the car it was quiet. The noise is not a clickity-klack type. Almost sounds like a bad bearing in the alternator, but it is not. I replaced 
the upper cam chain tensioner,(I had a spare). I am going to drop the oil pan for a look at the main bearings. What information do I need if I decide to replace the bearings?


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

mine makes a noise when i'm in gear, like something spinning, blowing wind hard i duno, those sound problems are damn near impossible to describe correctley. my friend said its just parts in the transmission spinning, b/c when i take it out of gear it doesn't do it, but when its in gear and i push in the clutch all the way it still does it. its like this noise that goes w/ the engine but then when i give it gas it either goes away or is drowned out by the intake.. i duno i've just kinda said screw it after a while, but just wonderin if any1 knows what i'm talking about maybe!?! its not a bad noise, just sounds weird, also i've been next to other GA16DE's and they don't do it, but i've never heard another manual 1 tho, so that could be why. the more i think about it, it does sound like something spinning, i think it might have to do w/ old transmission, i'm fairly certain its still got stock clutch and all, an i'm nearin 100,000 miles now, any one know how much it will be to have clutch replaced?


----------



## domokunrulz (Apr 27, 2005)

ditto0011 said:


> mine makes a noise when i'm in gear, like something spinning, blowing wind hard i duno, those sound problems are damn near impossible to describe correctley. my friend said its just parts in the transmission spinning, b/c when i take it out of gear it doesn't do it, but when its in gear and i push in the clutch all the way it still does it. its like this noise that goes w/ the engine but then when i give it gas it either goes away or is drowned out by the intake.. i duno i've just kinda said screw it after a while, but just wonderin if any1 knows what i'm talking about maybe!?! its not a bad noise, just sounds weird, also i've been next to other GA16DE's and they don't do it, but i've never heard another manual 1 tho, so that could be why. the more i think about it, it does sound like something spinning, i think it might have to do w/ old transmission, i'm fairly certain its still got stock clutch and all, an i'm nearin 100,000 miles now, any one know how much it will be to have clutch replaced?


My 98 Sentra does the same thing, sounds like a loose screw going around an axle or something, not really loud.
I actually just registered to ask the same question and I saw your post 

If anyone has any information about that, well, help us out  

Thanks.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

holy crap i'm not alone!!!! thats so awesome that you have the same prob. well its not awesome, but u no wut i mean. i still haven't even messed w/ it or really tried to like even find out anything more though, i've been working a whole lot but yeh if anyone else knows about this and what it might be help!! :cheers:


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

jrc2905 said:


> When I got the car it was quiet. The noise is not a clickity-klack type. Almost sounds like a bad bearing in the alternator, but it is not. I replaced
> the upper cam chain tensioner,(I had a spare). I am going to drop the oil pan for a look at the main bearings. What information do I need if I decide to replace the bearings?


I have heard people having problems with their input shaft bearings going bad, especially after removing the tramsmission to do clutch work. I had a very similar sound, but mine turned out to be an alternator bearing, so I cannot really advise you much past that point. Good luck finding the problem though.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Input shaft bearing*

A definite possibility. Mine was "bad" or leaking, bad enough to replace, when I put the UR crank pulley on. That was like the first thing I did to the car back at 30k mi (now runnin 89k miles)
I would have it checked at nissan (they know their cars better) could prob. diagnose it for ya w/o much trouble.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Do our cars have timing chain guides? If they do taking it out might be it...

Mine makes a weird noise aswell... but it sounds like its just the engine.. when it's warm and I push on the gas down just a bit while driving, it makes a weird low tone 'clack, clack' sound.


----------

